# [RISOLTO] errore compilazione durante un upgrade di gnome.

## orionx77

ciao ! 

qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?? 

ho provaro a rprendere la compilazione ma si blocca sempre. questo e' l'errore

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such fi le or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++ .la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[2]: *** [libenchant_aspell.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/enchant-1.1.6/work/enchant-1.1.6/sr c/aspell'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/enchant-1.1.6/work/enchant-1.1.6/sr c'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-text/enchant-1.1.6 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 48, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

cosa posso fare ?Last edited by orionx77 on Thu Jan 12, 2006 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lestaat

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> ciao ! 
> 
> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?? 
> 
> ho provaro a rprendere la compilazione ma si blocca sempre. questo e' l'errore
> ...

 

Che versione di gcc stai usando?

Se usi la 3.4.4 è possibile che ti manchi quella libreria.

C'è un pacchetto libstdc++ per la retrocompatibilità.

Se invece stai usando la 3.3.6 puoi fare un

```
ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130
```

che è un work-around molto usato per questi problemi, dovuti essenzialmente all'uso di chiamate assolute all'interno del codice di alcuni software.

----------

## orionx77

come vedo la versione di gcc ? sono un poinesperto in gentoo  :Sad: 

----------

## orionx77

allora adesso faccio l'upgrade di gcc poi riprovo... grazie per l'aiuto tempestivo !

gcc necessitava di up !! 

se tutto va per il meglio tornoe ci scrivo unbel risolto ! 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> allora adesso faccio l'upgrade di gcc poi riprovo... grazie per l'aiuto tempestivo !
> 
> gcc necessitava di up !! 
> 
> se tutto va per il meglio tornoe ci scrivo unbel risolto ! 
> ...

 

per vedere la versione che stai utilizzando hai tanti modi

```
emerge info
```

già lo dice

oppure

più corretto usare

```
gcc-config -l
```

con l'upgrade di gcc non è detto che risolvi.

Anche perchè credo che gcc si istalli in un nuovo slot ad ogni release o quasi.

----------

## orionx77

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

>  *orionx77 wrote:*   allora adesso faccio l'upgrade di gcc poi riprovo... grazie per l'aiuto tempestivo !
> 
> gcc necessitava di up !! 
> 
> se tutto va per il meglio tornoe ci scrivo unbel risolto ! 
> ...

 

il problema continua...

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[2]: *** [libenchant_aspell.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/enchant-1.1.6/work/enchant-1.1.6/src/aspell'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/enchant-1.1.6/work/enchant-1.1.6/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-text/enchant-1.1.6 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 48, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

ho eseguito emerge -u gcc e questo e' quanto mi dice eseguendo gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4

 [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

 [8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

 [9] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

 [10] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

ed eseguendo emerge info 

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686)

ho anche fatto emerge libstdc++

ho provato a cambiare anche il link simbolico come consigliato    ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130

risultato :

ln: creazione del link simbolico `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130' a `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6': No such file or directory

cosa posso fare ancora ??

----------

## Ferdinando

Prova

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5-20050130
```

Eventualmente dai un'occhiata a questo

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Eventualmente dai un'occhiata a questo

 

Senza nulla togliere al tutorial di clock3, faccio notare che quel post/documento all'epoca era importante ma recentemente é stato reso obsoleto dall'apposita guida di gentoo.

orionx77, segui la guida che ho linkato perché hai fatto gli aggiornamenti a metà. Probabilmente hai compilato il nuovo gcc "perché era in portage" ma non hai fatto le altre cose che erano necessarie.

Purtroppo/Per fortuna il gcc non é un pacchetto da trattare come gli altri vista l'importanza che riveste il compilatore in una installazione gentoo.

----------

## orionx77

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Ferdinando wrote:*   Eventualmente dai un'occhiata a questo 
> 
> Senza nulla togliere al tutorial di clock3, faccio notare che quel post/documento all'epoca era importante ma recentemente é stato reso obsoleto dall'apposita guida di gentoo.
> 
> orionx77, segui la guida che ho linkato perché hai fatto gli aggiornamenti a metà. Probabilmente hai compilato il nuovo gcc "perché era in portage" ma non hai fatto le altre cose che erano necessarie.
> ...

 

ho seguito la guida ed ora penso che gcc sia aggiornato correttamente. scusare non l'avevo vista nonsapevo che gcc volesse piu' passaggi.pero' ho sato il primo metodo e l'errore durante emerge -u gnome e' lo stesso.

cmq adesso gcc e' aggiornato 

code: gcc-config -l  

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

code: emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch"

LANG="it_IT"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acc alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bonobo bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dbus divx4linux dts dvd dvdr dvdrip eds emboss emerge encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran fping ftp gb gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msn ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime rar readline scanner sdl spell ssl subtitles tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vcd videos vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

riprovo con il secondo metodo ?? anche se mi ci vorra la nottata !!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> ho seguito la guida ed ora penso che gcc sia aggiornato correttamente. scusare non l'avevo vista nonsapevo che gcc volesse piu' passaggi.pero' ho sato il primo metodo e l'errore durante emerge -u gnome e' lo stesso.

 

Lo stesso? Sarebbe strano che va a cercale le librerie nello stesso posto di prima... ricuro di avere fatto il revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Lestaat

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *orionx77 wrote:*   ho seguito la guida ed ora penso che gcc sia aggiornato correttamente. scusare non l'avevo vista nonsapevo che gcc volesse piu' passaggi.pero' ho sato il primo metodo e l'errore durante emerge -u gnome e' lo stesso. 
> 
> Lo stesso? Sarebbe strano che va a cercale le librerie nello stesso posto di prima... ricuro di avere fatto il revdep-rebuild?

 

Già...

strano ma non del tutto purtroppo.

Ho avuto anche io qualche problemino di questo tipo. Infatti ancora mantengo le 3.3.6 installate insieme alle 3.4.4

Evidentemente alcuni software cercano obbligatoriamente le vecchie gcc con il path assoluto...

Hai installato libstd++ per la retrocompatibilità?

E cmq un revdep-rebuild nuovo sarebbe buona cosa.

----------

## randomaze

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Evidentemente alcuni software cercano obbligatoriamente le vecchie gcc con il path assoluto...

 

Questo di norma avviene quando il path é scolpito da qualche parte nelle librerie. Ma il revdep dovrebbe trovare il pacchetto incriminato...

----------

## Lestaat

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Evidentemente alcuni software cercano obbligatoriamente le vecchie gcc con il path assoluto... 
> 
> Questo di norma avviene quando il path é scolpito da qualche parte nelle librerie. Ma il revdep dovrebbe trovare il pacchetto incriminato...

 

Domanda:

non può accadere che qualche dev poco furbo usi link assoluti alle lib del compiler anche nel codice?

----------

## randomaze

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> non può accadere che qualche dev poco furbo usi link assoluti alle lib del compiler anche nel codice?

 

Tutto può accadere. Ma per fortuna i dev poco furbi sono in via di estinzione  :Wink: 

----------

## orionx77

adesso sto ricompilando tutto ... vediamo un po che succede ...

il problema e' che ho un pentium II ci risentiamo domani !!

----------

## orionx77

RIECCOMI !   :Confused: 

ho eseguito emerge -e system

tutto ok. poi etc-update 

ora nuovamente al comando :

emerge -u gnome   

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[2]: *** [libenchant_aspell.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/enchant-1.1.6/work/enchant-1.1.6/src/aspell'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/enchant-1.1.6/work/enchant-1.1.6/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-text/enchant-1.1.6 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 48, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

ancora errore . devo eseguire anche emerge -e world ?

----------

## orionx77

grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

leggendo questa riga ho notato che punta ad una directory che effetivamente non ho . da me esiste solo 

/usr/lib/gcc

poi una sotto cartella 

i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4 

e' questo e il suo contenuto . 

crtbegin.o              hardened.specs  libg2c.so.0.0.0  libstdc++_pic.a

crtbeginS.o             include         libgcc.a         libstdc++.so

crtbeginT.o             install-tools   libgcc_eh.a      libstdc++.so.6

crtend.o                libfrtbegin.a   libgcc_s.so      libstdc++.so.6.0.3

crtendS.o               libg2c.a        libgcc_s.so.1    libsupc++.a

hardenednopie.specs     libg2c.la       libgcov.a        libsupc++.la

hardenednopiessp.specs  libg2c.so       libstdc++.a      specs

hardenednossp.specs     libg2c.so.0     libstdc++.la     vanilla.specs

puo' essere d'aiuto per capirci qualcosa ??

io non so che fare.

----------

## orionx77

PENSO DI AVER RISOLTO ! almeno la compilazione si e' sbloccata ! adesso mancano  altri 49 pacchetti ! vifaro' sapere.

questo e' il comando usato 

fix_libtool_files.sh  3.3.5-20050130 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu

devo ammettere che seguire le linee guida del forum aiuta !!! CHI CERCA TROVA  !!!!   :Laughing: 

adesso vado a dormire... spero sia tutto ok per domani !

----------

## lavish

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> devo ammettere che seguire le linee guida del forum aiuta !!! CHI CERCA TROVA  !!!!

 

Sarebbe da mettere come sticky questo post  :Razz: 

----------

## orionx77

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  funziona !!! sonoriuscito a fare l' update fi gnome !!!

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto

/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5-20050130 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu

l'unico dubbi che mi rimane e' l' ultimo comando che ho dato. a cosa serve precisamente ?? cambia il link delle librerie ?

CIAO A TUTTI E GRAZIE !

----------

## Marck

Anchio ho un problema simile.

quando provo a compilare gnome mi d questo errore:

!!!ERROR: app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, line 558, Exitcode 2

!!!emake failed

!!! if you need support, post the most build error, not this status message

ho provato a fare l'emerge di sgml e non ci sono stati problemi.

ma l'errore con gnome rimane.

ho notato + in alto nell'errore che lui va a cercare all'interno di /usr/share docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14 e non la trova..effettivamente manca.. :Sad: 

help

----------

## lavish

 *Marck wrote:*   

> !!! if you need support, post the most build error, not this status message

 

----------

## Marck

ops..scusa..  :Embarassed: 

ecco:

jade:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.1.2.cat:2:8:E: cannot open "/usr/share/sgml/docbook

/xml-dtd-4.1.2/docbook.cat" (No such file or directory)

jade:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.3.cat:2:8:E: cannot open "/usr/share/sgml/docbook/x

ml-dtd-4.3/docbook.cat" (No such file or directory)

make[2]: *** [api.html] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [backend-spec.html] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docb

ook-utils-0.6.14/doc/HTML'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docb

ook-utils-0.6.14/doc'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 558, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## Marck

ho fatto anche l'aggiornamento del compilatore al gcc 3.4.5 seguendo il wiki link

ma non è cambiato niente..anzi qualcosa è cambiato..adesso nella fase di boot dice che non trova parecchie variabili.. :mc:   :Crying or Very sad: 

P.S. dove trovo il log del boot cosi vi mostro gli errori che mi dà al boot??Prima delle emerge totale del sistema non avevo questi errori..  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Marck wrote:*   

> P.S. dove trovo il log del boot cosi vi mostro gli errori che mi dà al boot??Prima delle emerge totale del sistema non avevo questi errori..  

 

Se sono errori del kernel in dmesg, se no in append a /var/log/messages; altri log non mi pare ce ne siano.

Ciao

----------

## lavish

Per favore... 

LINEE GUIDA:

 *Quote:*   

> 9. Restate on topic - Una thread, un topic. Se necessario aprite una nuova thread. 

 

Cerchiamo di rispettare questa regola, altrimenti si crea troppa confusione, sul serio

----------

## Marck

ok..rimaniamo in topic..  :Wink: 

qualche consiglio??

P.S.grazie cmq ferdinando.. :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Marck wrote:*   

> qualche consiglio??

 

Visto che non trova /usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/docbook.cat, se effettivamente non è lì io proverei a riemergere app-text/docbook-xml-dtd...

----------

## Marck

già provato..ho provato in tutti i modi e l'unico pacchetto che di cui mi ha fatto l'emerge è sgml..

xml, sgml-utils ed altri mi dice che non trova corrispondenze..

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Marck wrote:*   

> xml, sgml-utils ed altri mi dice che non trova corrispondenze..

 

Visto che sono slotted prova a dargli le versioni:

```
emerge --oneshot =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2.1-r5 =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3
```

Ciao

----------

## Marck

```
emerge -oneshot =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2.1-r5 =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3

*** Warning: Redundant use of --onlydeps

>>> --tree implies --pretend... adding --pretend to options.

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2.1-r5 ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

 

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3 ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Marck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -oneshot =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2.1-r5 =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3
> 
> ...

 

E' --oneshot! Così è come se gli avessi dato -o -n -e -s -h -o -t!!!   :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## Marck

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *Marck wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -oneshot =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2.1-r5 =app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3
> 
> ...

 

con il primo comando non ha trovato niente mentre con il secondo ha installato qualcosa ma l'errore con gnome rimane uguale.. :Sad: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Marck wrote:*   

> con il primo comando non ha trovato niente mentre con il secondo ha installato qualcosa ma l'errore con gnome rimane uguale..

 

Dà ancora errore con quei files?!

Dimmi se esistono:

```
ls -l /usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/docbook.cat /usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.3/docbook.cat
```

Perché dovrebbe averteli installati con quell'ultimo comando:

```
$ equery belongs /usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/docbook.cat

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/docbook.cat in *... ]

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r5 (/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/docbook.cat)
```

Ciao

----------

## Marck

Sembra andare.. :Very Happy: 

avevo  riscritto il comando riferito a xml-dtd-4.2.1 invece che a xml-dtd-4.1.2..

Grazie mille.. :Very Happy: 

----------

